# أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد



## Coptic MarMar (29 فبراير 2008)

دى يا شباب أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين 

ودى هدية منى للمخطوبين جديد وهما طبعا عارفين نفسهم :smile02


قبل الزواج الـعطور والشياكة والاُناقة والقوام الممشوق







يوم الفرح ..اختار فستان الفرح ده ولا فستان الفرح ده........بقى فيلم عربي






وطبعا الفستان لازم يكون احلي من بتاع سامية والمكياج وغيره

هي يعني سامية اجمل ولا اشيك ولا عندها زى اللى عندي






بعد الجواز بفترة 

الزوج يفتح بس بقه وياويله يا سواد ليله

سهير انتي مش شايفه انك بقيتي تهملي في شكلك

مالو شكلي يا خويا اسم الله عليك متشوف كرشك وقرعتك الاول

وطبعا تديله محاضرة نهايتها تطفيشه من البيت






سهير انا جعان ..هو بس يقول كده

وهي بقي تفتح الموشح

الاكل عندك في التلاجة انت مش شايف ايدي مشغوله 

انا هاعمل ايه ولا ايه يعني

وطبعا نفسه تتسد وينزل يقعد علي قهوه

الكتكوت المسرور






ودي كانت النهايه السعيده لاجمل قصه حب جمعت بين زوجين:smile01:smile01​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



يالهوي يا مرمر:dntknw:

هو انتوا يعني بتضحكوا علينا وتقولولنا الجواز مافيش احسن منه؟؟:spor22:

ديه أخرتها؟؟

خلاص..

لا جواز بعد اليوم:beee:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحمد لله انا خطيبتى زى القمر 
و حتى لو اهملت فى نفسها 
برضه هتبقى زى القمر 
الهم و الباقى على ناس تانيه
 لما نشوفهم بعد الجواز 
عاملين علينا دلوقت عفاريت
 و شكلهم بعد الجواز هيبقوا كتاكيت 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه​ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> يالهوي يا مرمر:dntknw:​
> هو انتوا يعني بتضحكوا علينا وتقولولنا الجواز مافيش احسن منه؟؟:spor22:​
> ديه أخرتها؟؟​
> خلاص..​
> ...



*لأ  يا محامى يا اخويا الجواز زى العسل *
*بس فيه ناس الجواز بالنسبه لها بيبقى*
* نهايه عصر العفاريت*
* و *
*بدايه عصر الكتاكيت *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> يالهوي يا مرمر:dntknw:
> 
> هو انتوا يعني بتضحكوا علينا وتقولولنا الجواز مافيش احسن منه؟؟:spor22:
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يســــــــــــــــــلام... :t32:

بقى أحنا اللى بنضحك عليكوا  :t32:

صدقنى احسن حاجة تعملهااااااا يا محامى 

حتى تبقى انت اول واحد عمل بنصايحى :t13:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الحمد لله انا خطيبتى زى القمر
> و حتى لو اهملت فى نفسها
> برضه هتبقى زى القمر
> ...




لالالالالالالالالالا بقى مش هينفع كده :act23:

أقعد فى حتة علشان اعرف ارد عليك 

اااايه الدوخة دى :nunu0000:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميــــــن دول اللى هيبقوا كتاكيت يا يوحنا :nunu0000::nunu0000:

أنا هعديها وأعمل نفسى مأخدتش بالى :nunu0000:

أنت مهما كان بردوا اخويا :smile01

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *لأ  يا محامى يا اخويا الجواز زى العسل *
> *بس فيه ناس الجواز بالنسبه لها بيبقى*
> * نهايه عصر العفاريت*
> * و *
> ...



:01A0FF~139:​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

احنا اللي بنجيبه وجع الدماغ لنفسنا والله:a82:

ما احنا عايشين اهه ..:yahoo:

لزومه ايه الصداع اللي اسمه الجواز؟؟:smil12:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



marmar_maroo قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالا بقى مش هينفع كده :act23:​
> *طيب ينفع كده* :bud:
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> ...


*الموضوع منور باصحابه يا قمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> احنا اللي بنجيبه وجع الدماغ لنفسنا والله:a82:
> 
> ما احنا عايشين اهه ..:yahoo:
> 
> لزومه ايه الصداع اللي اسمه الجواز؟؟:smil12:​



عارف يا محامى....

أنتم كلكم كده بجد 

الرجااااااااالة يعنى 

يبقى عينهم فى البيعة ويقولوا يفتح الله :smile02

بس على مييييييييين يابنى :ura1:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## emy (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوه تفتحله الموشح دى_
_طيب ما عنده حق هى هتعمل ايه ولا ايه _
_ولا هما غاوين يقرفونا كده علطول قبل وبعد هههههههه_
_بس حو يا قمر الموضوع ده_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

يوحنااااااااااااااااااااااا

تعبت من اللف خالك فى الموضوع التانى بقى :t32:

هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## K A T Y (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*تحفة يا مرمر هي دي اخرتها علشان تاخدوا بالكم يا بناويت*

*:act31: الجواز بهدلة خليكم في بيت ابوكم احسن وديني نبهتكم:act31:*​


----------



## emy (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



marmar_maroo قال:


> عارف يا محامى....​
> 
> أنتم كلكم كده بجد ​
> الرجااااااااالة يعنى ​
> ...


 

_يا باشا انت كده جبتلهم من الاخر _
:smile01​


----------



## جيلان (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق ياختى
بلا جواز بلا وجع قلب
انتى تجيبى واحد يقلك متروحيش ومتجيش ومتعمليش
على ايه*


----------



## gigi angel (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

عندك حق يا جيلان  
محنا اعدين مستريحين  فى بتنا بلا وجع دماغ


----------



## cuteledia (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع جميل اوي واحلي حاجة فيه مشاركتكم الحلوة
ربنا يباركم
الموضوع حلو اوي .... يسوع يباركك


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

هههههههههههههههههههه

شخرأ جدا جدا يا مرمر على النصايح الغالية دى

ال جواز ال

ربنا يعينا والله يا شباب

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



> marmar_maroo قال:
> 
> 
> > دى يا شباب أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين ​
> ...


*طب انتي قولتيلنا ان العروسه اسمها سهير اسم العريس ايه بقا يا فالحه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس انا مش بعرف عضوة اسمها سهير في المنتدى انتي عارفاها يا مرمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



emy قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _ههههههههههههههههه_
> _حلوه تفتحله الموشح دى_
> _طيب ما عنده حق هى هتعمل ايه ولا ايه _
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اهو الواحد بيحذر البنات يا ايمى :smile01

علشان بس يخالوا بالهم كويس :t23:

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع يا عسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



K A T Y قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> 
> *تحفة يا مرمر هي دي اخرتها علشان تاخدوا بالكم يا بناويت*
> 
> *:act31: الجواز بهدلة خليكم في بيت ابوكم احسن وديني نبهتكم:act31:*​



ميرسى على التنبيه يا كاتى 

واحنا عمالنا اللى علينا اهوو leasantr

هههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



emy قال:


> _يا باشا انت كده جبتلهم من الاخر _
> :smile01​



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> عندك حق ياختى
> بلا جواز بلا وجع قلب
> انتى تجيبى واحد يقلك متروحيش ومتجيش ومتعمليش
> على ايه*



جدعة يا جيجى 30:

نورتى الموضوع يا عسل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



germen قال:


> عندك حق يا جيلان
> محنا اعدين مستريحين  فى بتنا بلا وجع دماغ



جدعة يا جيرمين :t13:

بس أوعوا يا بنات تقصروا رقبتى فى الاخر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا عسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



cuteledia قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الموضوع جميل اوي واحلي حاجة فيه مشاركتكم الحلوة
> ربنا يباركم
> الموضوع حلو اوي .... يسوع يباركك



ميرسى يا جميل لمشاركتك 

والنصر لنااااااااااااا :smile01

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا عسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شخرأ جدا جدا يا مرمر على النصايح الغالية دى
> 
> ...



ااااااااااى خدمة ياروكى :t23:

انت عارف الواحد بيحب يساعد الشباب اللى زيك كده :boxing:

ههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع ياد ياروكى :act23:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

ماشى يا فادية أنا هخلى الحكاوى دى للموضوع التانى 

علشان نوووووصل 1000 ونخلص :a82:

ههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا عسل​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

*ههههههههههههه 
تحفة يا مرمر 
بس انتى كدة جاية معاهم علينا 
حرام عليكى يا مرمر العنوسة نسبيتها ارتفعت ​*


----------



## تونى 2010 (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

هذه دعوه من الاخت مرمر لكل الشباب اللى خطب اوبيفكر يخطب علشان يراجع نفسه قبل الفاس متقع فى الراس مش كده وله ايه.


----------



## مايكل حسنى زكى (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

ليه بس يا مرمر الاحباط ده كله من الواضح انك بتشجعى المخطوبين والمقدمين على الخطوبة
عمتا متشكرين جدا جدا على انك لفتى نظرنا للموضوع ده


----------



## mero_engel (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

*عندك حق يا مرمر يا ختي*
*والنبي ياختي مالينا الا بعضينا*
*بلا جواز بلا هم*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

بجد موضوع تحفه يا مرمر ربنا يخليكي لينا هتخليهم يخلعونا قبل الجواز 
لما الحق نفسي بقي واسيبك خطيبي قبل الجواز والبهدله دي كلها بس اسيبه ازاي انا ما صدقت لقيته .
ههههههههههه​ربنا يبارك حياتك يا عفريته المنتدي


----------



## just member (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

*هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى الحكاية دى​*


----------



## بسبسه (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

ميرسى موضوع جميل قوى يامرمربس مش كلنا بنعمل كده:36_22_25:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> تحفة يا مرمر
> بس انتى كدة جاية معاهم علينا
> حرام عليكى يا مرمر العنوسة نسبيتها ارتفعت ​*



بسببى اناااااااااااااا :fun_oops:

لا يا انجى هى مرتفعة لوحدها يا حبيبتى 

بس انا قلت علشان منظرنا ميبقاش وحش بس 

نعمل نفسنا احنا اللى بنخلعهم :a63::a63:

بس متجبيش السيرة قدام الولاد :t17:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع يا عسل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



تونى 2010 قال:


> هذه دعوه من الاخت مرمر لكل الشباب اللى خطب اوبيفكر يخطب علشان يراجع نفسه قبل الفاس متقع فى الراس مش كده وله ايه.



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت كده جبت المفيد يا تونى :ura1:

اللهم بلغت يا شبااااااااااب :smile01

نورت الموضوع ياتونى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



مايكل حسنى زكى قال:


> ليه بس يا مرمر الاحباط ده كله من الواضح انك بتشجعى المخطوبين والمقدمين على الخطوبة
> عمتا متشكرين جدا جدا على انك لفتى نظرنا للموضوع ده



اااااااااايه يا مايكل :act23:

انت جاى تهدى النفوس بينى وبين البنات ولا ااايه :budo:

هههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين فين الاحباط ده بس 

دى روووووومانسية الزمن المقبل يا جدعان :mus25:

هههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا ميكى :t23:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



mero_engel قال:


> *عندك حق يا مرمر يا ختي*
> *والنبي ياختي مالينا الا بعضينا*
> *بلا جواز بلا هم*​



هههههههههههههههههههه

أيوة والنبى يا ام محمد ياختى مالينا الا بعضينا :t13:

ههههههههههههههههه

وحشاااااااااااانى موت ياميرو 

ابقى أسئلى :a82:

نورتى الموضوع يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> بجد موضوع تحفه يا مرمر ربنا يخليكي لينا هتخليهم يخلعونا قبل الجواز
> لما الحق نفسي بقي واسيبك خطيبي قبل الجواز والبهدله دي كلها بس اسيبه ازاي انا ما صدقت لقيته .
> ههههههههههه​ربنا يبارك حياتك يا عفريته المنتدي



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

ايووووووووووووووة يا سيدى 

فلتى انتى منى يا نيفين :smil13:

وطلعتى مرتبطة :smil13:

طيب بقوووولك ايه انا كنت منزله موضوع جامد زى ده كده

نصايح للبنات المخطوبين 

لو عيزااااااااه ابعتلك اللينك اكيد اكيد هيفيدك :dance:

ههههههههههههههههههه

بس امسكى فيييييييه يا نيفين اوعى يطير منك ياختى 

ده احنااا ما صدقنا :t33:

ههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع يا عسل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههه
> جميلة اوى الحكاية دى​*



ااااااااااااااى خدعة يا جوجو باشا 

اؤمر انت بس :new2:

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



بسبسه قال:


> ميرسى موضوع جميل قوى يامرمربس مش كلنا بنعمل كده:36_22_25:



ايوووووووووووة طبعا يا بسبسه 

عارفة انك مش منهم طبعا :smil13:

بس يااااااختى بعيد عنك اللى اسمهم الرجاله دووووووول 

بيخلواااااااا الواحدة تكفر :new2:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه

نورتى يا عسولة ​


----------



## حسام سوما (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

اية هم البنات عمل حزب ريا وسكينة على الرجالة ولا اية 
المهم عايزين الرجالة تاخد بالها من الموضوع والغرض منه والحدق يفهم
        :smil12::smil12::smil12::smil12::smil12::smil12::smil12:​


----------



## gift (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

يا سلام يا كده يا بلاش


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



حسام سوما قال:


> اية هم البنات عمل حزب ريا وسكينة على الرجالة ولا اية
> المهم عايزين الرجالة تاخد بالها من الموضوع والغرض منه والحدق يفهم
> :smil12::smil12::smil12::smil12::smil12::smil12::smil12:​



هههههههههههههههه

حلو حزب ريا وسكينة ده يا حسام :new6:

تصدق فكرة حلوووووة :smil15:

ايوووووووووة خدوا بالكوا من الموضوع كويس :boxing:

ههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا سوما ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



gift قال:


> يا سلام يا كده يا بلاش



لا بلاااااااااااش طبعا :yahoo:

هههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع يا عسل ​


----------



## يوستيكا (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

مرسي يا مرمر موضوع جميل زي معوتيني يا مرمر بس هي دي اخرة الجواز يبقي علي ريك خليني كده ارحم من وجع الدماغ ده


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



يوستيكا قال:


> مرسي يا مرمر موضوع جميل زي معوتيني يا مرمر بس هي دي اخرة الجواز يبقي علي ريك خليني كده ارحم من وجع الدماغ ده



اى خدمة يا يوستيكا :fun_lol:

ونورتى الموضوع​


----------



## MarMar2004 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتي كدة بتشجعيهم انه ميخطبوش يا مرمر
مرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## اسامه فوزي (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

*مرمر موضوعك هايل بس هايعمل مشاكل
علشان الي بيفكر في الجواز أكيد بطل والي خاطب هايلحق نفسه ويفلسع  أما المجوز فربنا معاه مش قدامه غير الصبر والسجن للجدعان*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

ههههههه* اهى دى الحياة ولا بلاش*
*ميرسي يا مرمر على الموضوع العسول اللى زيك ده*
*بلا جواز بلا وجع دماغ*​


----------



## captive2010 (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*

:t33::t33:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



MarMar2004 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتي كدة بتشجعيهم انه ميخطبوش يا مرمر
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر



هههههههههههههه

تعرفى عنى كده بردوا يا مرمورة ld:

نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



اسامه فوزي قال:


> *مرمر موضوعك هايل بس هايعمل مشاكل
> علشان الي بيفكر في الجواز أكيد بطل والي خاطب هايلحق نفسه ويفلسع  أما المجوز فربنا معاه مش قدامه غير الصبر والسجن للجدعان*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلووووووووة يا اسامه :new6:

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



ماريان ابراهيم قال:


> ههههههه* اهى دى الحياة ولا بلاش*
> *ميرسي يا مرمر على الموضوع العسول اللى زيك ده*
> *بلا جواز بلا وجع دماغ*​



ااااااااااى خدمة يا مرمورة 

علشان تعرفى بس ld:

انى بعمل لمصلحتكم :gy0000::gy0000:

ههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجمل قصة حب جمعت بين زوجين... مهمة جدا للمخطوبين الجداااااااااد*



captive2010 قال:


> :t33::t33:​



نورت يا كابتيف ياخويا :gy0000:​


----------

